# going through some old pics and found this..........



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 15, 2015)

Way back in 2000 something ..... a fella from the THPL outfit contacted me about sending a couple pics of some of my calls, he also contacted other call makers....come to find out he put those he selected on a SUV they were using to promote public land turkey hunting.....one of my brickwork trumpets, (the one that took first place in Wisconsin Midwest Contest that year) ended up on the hood of the vehicle.....all 120 pieces of Birdseye Maple and Rosewood...brought back some good memories.
http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/CAM_0410_zpsqgulfh02.jpghttp://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/CAM_0412_zpshsos5d4g.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------

